# G0704 Has Arrived!



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

Picked it up Thursday from grizzly in Springfield. All trammed in and ready to go. Here's a couple pics of the first projects. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats on the new toy.
Looks just like mine.


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks! I have played with much larger toys but for what I do it's perfect. I killed a lot of time in the ol shop this last weekend! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice firing pin stop. 

I have worked on full-sized machines, but I built my first .38 super competition pistol on a 7x series lathe and LMS mini-mill. It can be done.


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Nice firing pin stop.
> 
> I have worked on full-sized machines, but I built my first .38 super competition pistol on a 7x series lathe and LMS mini-mill. It can be done.


Sweet! Someday I'll tackle the 38 super. It's on my bucket list

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations.  Next  power feed for x axis. Took me 3 weeks 


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Congratulations.  Next  power feed for x axis. Took me 3 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I agree. I cranked that wheel a million revolutions this weekend it seemed like. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 18, 2016)

I put the Griz power feed for the 704 on my PM25 and loved it. Good little work horse. I wish it had a power indicator on it though, as I did leave it on overnight a few times...


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

Ha! I think I did that with the DRO in the Z. Easy to do. You know if they would illuminate the damn thing it would easier to notice you haven't turned something off!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 2, 2016)

Couple little projects! First is an express sight for a ruger no.1. Turned out to be quite the challenge. Had to make a D bit with the V angle I wanted. Lathe and mill got a workout! Enjoy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 2, 2016)

Also milled down a sight blank for another 1911. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 2, 2016)

Gold line added to another blank. This was actually a nightmare 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

